# 42 Year Old Female, New To Fitness



## Anson (Aug 31, 2005)

Hello,
My name is Anson. I'm a 42 year old female and this fitness stuff is new to me. I  have suffered with major depression and acute anxiety for a number of years now. I finally got sick and tired of being sick and tired and decided to make myself try exercise. It's this or die, no bones about it.

I got a membership at a local YMCA and I've been playing around with the machines for about two weeks now. My first two work outs left me really sore. Made me feel like I'd really done some good according to the old saying of "no pain-no gain", however- I've not been sore since. Am I doing something wrong?

Today I increased my wt by 5lbs and struggled through three or more reps, three sets each. I'm working entire body three days a week. My legs feel a bit tender since this change. I guess tomorrow will tell the tale huh? (Watch me be so sore I can't move!   )

I want to tone, not bulk up.  My question is...Do any of you have any ideas for me? Here is what I'm doing so far:

Leg Press 85 lbs 15 reps
Seated Leg Curl 80 lbs 12 reps
Leg Extension 80 lbs 12 reps
Hip Adduction 80 lbs 12 reps
Hip Abduction 95 lbs 12-15 reps

Lat Pulldowns 60 lbs 15 reps
Vertical Press 65 lbs 12 reps
Shoulder Press 35 lbs 12 reps (left shoulder hurts, so I go easy on this one)
Bicep Curl 35 lbs 12 reps (This machine feels awkward. I do not like this exercise at all.)
Tricep Extension 75 lbs 15 reps

I am 5'6 in tall and weigh 160 lbs. (Quit smoking in March..YaY!!!)
My goal is to get back to my normal wt of 145 lbs. 

I'm open for all suggestions. And I look forward to reading more  here this forum. 

Take care.  
Anson


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 31, 2005)

welcome!!

the first peice of advice I can offer is to check out some of the journals on this website.  The second is to tell us what your eating everyday, the diet plays a key role in weight loss.  The third is that you are NOT going to bulk up unless your taking some drugs to help you do so.  

I will follow along with what everyone else says, we will help as best we can!!


----------



## Anson (Aug 31, 2005)

Thank you so much b_reed23. It's so nice of you to help me out like this..and I will do as you suggest and ck out some of the journals. Maybe I should start one myself! As for eating.... (*Shame on me ).. I'm not doing too good there. I hate bkfst time. I just can not eat when I first get up, though I know I should. I'll try harder though for *you. (grin) As for drugs, no way anyone has to worry about that. I like everything natural. I have an almost psychotic fear of man-made drugs. I look fwd to reading more here and getting to know you and other nice folks like you better.


----------



## PTYP (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome Anson, what b_reed said is absolutely right. Read the stickies. Getting your diet in check is arguably the most important aspect of losing weight.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2005)

Anson welcome to IM!


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 1, 2005)

Your more than welcome to check out my journal....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=43020

here's another one..

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=47600


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 1, 2005)

You are on the right road -


----------



## bmoser24 (Sep 1, 2005)

Welcome!
Congrats, I am 41 and feel the best in my life (down from over 200 lbs) , started making lifestyle changes, about a year ago...fitness fell right in there smoothly along with diet, and learning about myself and my body. It has been simply amazing, all the way around! I train with weights and reps period/ after i can lift more than 10 reps without fatigue i add more weight,,,bulking  doesnt happen THAT easily , as most women think. As a matter of fact..looks a hecka better than fat! I also combine a clean diet with alot of cardio to help with fat loss, and forget the numbers on the scale...just use to monitor. Just look in the mirror and watch how you feel, that tells it all!....Good Luck


----------



## Anson (Sep 1, 2005)

Wow!   I'm SO glad I found this forum site! You all are so nice and for sure some good folks to have in my corner for motivation. I can't wait to find some time to read up on some of your journals.

I'm a firm beliver in the mind, body and spirit all working together to form a whole. My goal for the coming week is to watch what I eat and try to be a bit more responsible with what not only goes in my mouth but when. I know I need to eat bkfst and since the smell of food literally makes me sick when I first wake up, I'll make an exception and at least try to eat an apple, grapes or some other fruit.

Is it better to eat an hour before workout or should you wait till after? A lady told me the other day to always eat after because the body will be working at a higher metabolism rate after a workout. What say you all?

Thanks again.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 2, 2005)

You should eat some protein before your workout, and eat some protein/complex carbs afterwards.  You should also space out your meals and eat 5-6 times a day


----------



## Anson (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks.... I just got back from a workout and this other lady there gave me the same advice. Any  ideas what I can eat high in protien in the mornings? I've never been a bkfst eater, so I'm afraid I'm pretty ignorant in this area of nutrient needs.

Thanks.


----------



## Running4life (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi,
I'm a new member as well.  I've been working out off and on all my life.  I've just started jogging and though it's hard at times, I love it.  I also work out on my bowflex.  I find this very convenient and easy to do.  Working out always gives me more energy.  I've tried forever to just lose about 10 lbs. and keep it off, but to no avail.
Renee
"Helping mothers and others work at home and be successful"
http://www.stayinhomeandlovinit.com/cgi-bin/team.cgi?id=re142943&action=show


----------



## Anson (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Running4life....nice to meet you here..... I look fwd to getting to know you better. Have any of you ever worked out using that big ball? (Don't know what it's called. People do sit ups ans some sort of stretch exercise using it... I' think I'm gonna get me one to use between workout days. From what I hear, they cost about $15.00.

Hope everyone has a safe holiday weekend...and may the weekend bring us hope for those less fortunate as a result of Katrina. See you all Monday Lord willing~

Anson


----------



## b_reed23 (Sep 2, 2005)

I have one of those balls, and I love it! Mine only cost about $12.00 at WallyWorld


----------



## Anson (Sep 13, 2005)

Got my workout ball last night and played with it for about fifteen minutes. I think I'm gonna like it alot. I wish I had a work out buddy...I think it would make it eaiser and more fun, but I'll stick with it none-the-less. I have set my goal to loose these twenty pounds by Christmas. (Is that realistic?) I know I've got to do something with my diet, no doubt. 

Does anyone have any ideas for a diet I might try since I don't like Bkfst?


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 5, 2005)

Anson said:
			
		

> Got my workout ball last night and played with it for about fifteen minutes. I think I'm gonna like it alot. I wish I had a work out buddy...I think it would make it eaiser and more fun, but I'll stick with it none-the-less. I have set my goal to loose these twenty pounds by Christmas. (Is that realistic?) I know I've got to do something with my diet, no doubt.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas for a diet I might try since I don't like Bkfst?



I think 20 pounds by Christmas can be done but you are going to have to do lots of work.  I would start by measuring everything you eat and recording exactly how many calories you eat on a daily basis.  I would start with 1600 calories a day.  This doesn't sound like a lot if you look at how many calories are in some of your favorite foods but 1500 calories of chicken breast (no skin or batter), fruits, vegetables, fish, etc.  can be a lot of food.  Don't let yourself get hungry.  Eat every 2-3 hours even if it is just a banana.  At the same time don't have any huge meals.  Lots of small meals throughout the day.  Before you eat something know how many calories it is.  When shopping read the label on everything.  Compare brands and see how you can make the most of your calories.  Most small meals can be done for 300 calories or less.  Check out some things on www.calorieking.com  Keep in mind, if you make a 200-300 calorie small meal you can have 5-8 of them a day, so you could be eating every couple hours.  Eating this often and drinking lots of water, you really should not get hungry.

The main thing is just to pick a daily calorie intake and stick to it.  See how it goes for a week and adjust it up or down depending on results and hunger levels.  It is just math after that.  Your body burns a certain amount of calories everyday (with exercise, it burns more).  If your input is less than what your body burns everyday, you will lose weight.  So the key is to keep the input low while doing things that raise your metabolism such as eating 6 times a day, drinking lots of water, exercising, never being hungry, staying away from Splenda or Aspartame or any other artificial sweeteners.

Oh yeah that brings me to another point.  If you drink diet soda or anything diet... stop.  These chemicals are not only much more dangerous than most people know, they can cause you to be hungry and slow your metabolism resulting in weight gain.  I'm sure you probably know people that drink a 2 litre of diet soda everyday (or more)... how healthy are they?

I would start with 1400-1500 calories a day and see how it goes.  I am new to this too.  I did a bunch of studying and then started my diet about 2 weeks ago.  I am now 222 (down from 230) eating about 1800 calories a day (sometimes less).  My wife is down about 5 pounds also on this diet in the same time span - she is doing about 1300 calories a day.  Neither of us have real active jobs so this calorie intake works fine with us.  Once all the pizza and fast food got out of our diets, we were surprised just how far 1500 calories can go.

Most of the calorie calculators I found actually recommended more calories for us than we decided to do.  Neither of us are hungry on this amount of calories and we are getting fast results so we decided to go with it.

As far as breakfast is concerned... I know you don't like it but tough   I would just suck it up and eat it anyway.  You will get used to it pretty quick.  Even if it is just a peice of fruit or small bowl of a good quality cereal or oatmeal.  Then take fruit, vegetables, a quality granola bar or protein bar to work and have one every few hours.  Try to get some protein for lunch and dinner like a clean (no sauces) steak, chicken breast or fish.  And then another meal sometime before bed or several small ones.  I find now I am constantly eating from the time I wake up to the time I go to bed, I am never more than an hour or two away from eating.  But since everything I eat is low calorie, I can just happily stuff my face all day.


----------

